# Anyone heard of pea protein



## jeffnalma (Sep 16, 2014)

I take whey protein but my mother in law sent me a bottle of pea protein. does anyone know about it and if I should add it with my whey? any answers would help me out. thnx guys.


----------



## spicyer (Sep 17, 2014)

Pea protein is typically used by vegans and also those with lactose sensitivities. There would be no advantage that I can see to mixing the two, unless of course you want to use up the pea protein and can't stomach the taste of it on it's own. The amino acid profile of pea protein isolate compared to whey protein isolate is lacking overall, but by all means if whey is causing a problem pea would be a good substitute. I've used it on and off the last 3 years or so and I am sensitive to whey, even products that are filtered and claim lactose free cause a problem, whereas with pea I get no bloating.


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 17, 2014)

Pea protein isn't my favorite by any means but if given a free tub of it I'd use it.   In my limited experience with it, who mfgs it makes a big difference in the taste but overall its not awful.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## flood (Oct 10, 2014)

Mercola sells it. It's also used by people cutting out dairy; highly inflammatory, acid forming, balancing pH, hormones & antibiotics in non-organic.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 10, 2014)

Peas have a lot of protein.  I don't think they have a complete amino profile though being a veg protein.  You could probably buy a ham and a couple bags of dry split peas and some chicken broth for like $15 and eat like a fucking king for a week.  Ham sandwhiches.  Macncheese with ham and broccolli.  Ham and sweet potatoes.  Ham and eggs.


----------



## Ainslie Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

I've heard good things about pea protein but Keen to hear how this tastes.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 16, 2015)

i never heard of pea protein before. but i think it worth a try!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 16, 2015)

Pee protein


----------

